# Creamy Vinaigrette?



## giggler (Jun 13, 2015)

Is there such a thing for Salad Dressing.?

I like Creamy dressings, and also vinegretts. 

I saw a recipe on another post for Horseradish Cream Vinegrett, but the recipe was vague.

*Ingredients*




2 teaspoons champagne vinegar
2 teaspoons horseradish cream
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt, plus more as needed
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper, plus more as needed
1/4 cup olive oil
 
Does this look right?

and what is Horseradish Cream?

Thanks,
Eric, Austin Tx


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 13, 2015)

I think horseradish cream is just prepared horseradish, that you can find at any grocery store.  Smoother than plain grated horseradish.

Sounds like an interesting recipe!


----------



## jennyema (Jun 13, 2015)

you can buy creamy horseradish in any store

It's a sauce


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 13, 2015)

Yes, there are creamy vinaigrettes. I happen to be a vinegar fiend so I would add more to the recipes, but you can add mayonnaise or sour cream or plain Greek yogurt to any vinaigrette dressing to make it creamy. You might need to add more seasoning to compensate.

In that recipe, I would use white wine vinegar rather than champagne vinegar. Champagne vinegar is much more expensive and the special quality of it would be lost with the flavor of the horseradish.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jun 13, 2015)

In a food processor or blender, I should think if you add the vinegar/ flavors and blend. Then slowly add the oil in a stream to this it should emulsify and get creamy.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 14, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> Yes, there are creamy vinaigrettes. I happen to be a vinegar fiend so I would add more to the recipes, but *you can add mayonnaise or sour cream or plain Greek yogurt to any vinaigrette dressing to make it creamy.* You might need to add more seasoning to compensate.
> 
> In that recipe, I would use white wine vinegar rather than champagne vinegar. Champagne vinegar is much more expensive and the special quality of it would be lost with the flavor of the horseradish.


 
+1.  Also, keep in mind once you open your jar of prepared horseradish, it will eventually lose it's horseradishy kick. I'd also use either white wine or rice vinegar, both are inexpensive, rather than the champagne vinegar.  Play around with it and have fun!


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 16, 2015)

I like the sound of that recipe Eric. I would also use white or rice vinegar and this is a brand of horseradish that I really like. It seems to hold the flavor longer than others.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 17, 2015)

A bit of dry (Coleman's yellow can) or prepared mustard also helps to emulsify a vinaigrette.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 17, 2015)

This is my style of cooking! 

Try it with the ketchup bottle or the last of the mustard. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDT1ojNO1iM


----------



## taxlady (Jun 17, 2015)

I usually make tuna, chicken, or egg salad in that mayo jar that I'm not going to scrape. It makes it easier that I use the 1.8L, straight-sided jars of mayo from Costco.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 17, 2015)

I love Chef John!   Good way to use up the dregs in the mayo jar.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 18, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> *I love Chef John!*   Good way to use up the dregs in the mayo jar.



*MEEE TOOO!*  I've spent many hours with his outstanding video's. He's a hoot to boot!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 18, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> *MEEE TOOO!* I've spent many hours with his outstanding video's. He's a hoot to boot!


 
Kay, have you seen this one? I like him even more after seeing this.  He answers viewers most asked questions, plus it shows his gorgeous kitchen. Drool. (10 minutes long)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbXw1uRlkeY


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks for that Cheryl. He's such an excellent teacher isn't he? He makes everyone believe they can cook well, just like him. He looks nothing like I expected and I had to laugh when he said he has a face for radio.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 18, 2015)

Aunt Bea said:


> This is my style of cooking!
> 
> Try it with the ketchup bottle or the last of the mustard.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDT1ojNO1iM



Thanks, Aunt Bea! I wasn't familiar with Chef John and that was fun to watch


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 18, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> Thanks for that Cheryl. He's such an excellent teacher isn't he? He makes everyone believe they can cook well, just like him. He looks nothing like I expected and I had to laugh when he said he has a face for radio.


 
I like his style too, Kay.  

GG, once you start watching his videos you'll get hooked. He's a character. 

Speaking of cooking videos, I love our own powerplant's youtube videos, too.  I think I've seen almost every one.


----------

